# my marriage counseling experience



## Lilyana

My H and I tried counseling. We seperated in May of 2010, and decided we were going to try and work it out, do the counseling thing, see if we were "fixable". 

We went to 4 sessions.. the therapist listened to us.. gave us great insight on what to do.. steps to take.. how to repair our relationship.. 

Then on the 4th appointment.. he looks at us and says, "you guys seem to be on the right track and everything seems to be going well for you, I don't think you need to make another appointment."

So.. now here we are.. back in the same hole, only this time my H is having an affair. I feel like the therapist gave up on us. Or just thought we weren't worth it. So I really don't trust trying this route again.


----------



## Runs like Dog

How many visits does your insurance cover? Some professionals 'cure' you to the extent they get paid.


----------



## Lilyana

i didn't have insurance.. was payin cash per visit.. 150 a week


----------



## NakashimaTaiki

Here was our deal: we attended a free marriage counseling program, one in which was paid for by our county, for all the young unmarrieds. When we went all through the program, the stuff we learned was ok, but none to the point of helping us.
Then, when they got us one on one sessions, they tried to tell her that her past was affecting her and that we needed to break up....not to disclose anything, but she was hurt very much, and was called names by her step dad, which led her to that frame of thinking.They said the same about me...i been in so many bad relationships, that i should give up..move on.

Yet, we stuck it out...it was for that reason that I decided to become a relationship "coach"...much different from a councelor, because we do not look at the past, but the whole person here and now....we help you set goals on what you need to do...you do the work, we help you along with it....coaching you along....

and when i graduate, this is what i plan on doing.


----------



## emily93

that's terrible! I would seek a new counselor, and definitely post a review about that one


----------

